# Noob



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey all, I'm Tom. Sinister sent me here. Nice looking place. Me thinks I will be sticking around...

A bit about me...manager, pro angler, webmaster, death metal guitarist/vocalist, horror freak...yep, that about covers it...

Looking forward to participating!!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Nice. Welcome.


----------



## UncleAsh (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice to meet you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Noob, good to meet you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Ahh, Tom K and Uncle Ash over in the U. S. House, two of my favorite people from B-Headed.  Welcome aboard, Tom. Now if we can just drag Mezz, Thor, Necro, Ed, Shok, Drauch and the rest of the gang over here, we'll have a real party on our hands. Nice to see you guys though.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to my little slice of hell on the internet!

In case Sinman didn't tell you to check out the main site, feel free to do so here. Might I suggest checking out my Photos From 2004's Display?

There, now that my spamming is out of the way... Kick off your shoes/sandals/socks/hooves and make yourself at home! :devil:


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings Tom K. and welcome!


----------



## Tom K (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for the welcomes!!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## Omega (May 24, 2004)

Tom K said:


> metal guitarist/vocalist, horror freak...yep, that about covers it!!


I myself am a metal guitarist plus vocalist, bassist, and drummer, so me and you will get along well. Welcome aboard Tom!


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard  Glad to have you here


----------

